# Prueba a puente rectificador, cuales son los valores de diodos recomendables



## elcazador (May 7, 2008)

Hola muchachos, soy neofito en la electronica pero me fascina.

Estoy practicando con 3 fuentes de pc que no funcionan y luego de ver el fusible me tire a probar el puente rectificador como mencionan los manuales

La pregunta es la siguiente, cuales son los valores o tolerancias que tengo que considerar para ver si funciona bien el diodo o debo reemplazarlo?

Ejemplo de mediciones:

FUENTE 1:
Diodos entrada: 
A 555ohm - B: 565ohm 
Diodos salida:
C: 567ohm - D: 569ohm
Tension salida 300vcc

FUENTE 2:
Diodos entrada: 
A 552ohm - B: 558ohm 
Diodos salida:
C: 550ohm - D: 552ohm
Tension Salida 300vcc

FUENTE 3:
Diodos entrada: 
A 573ohm - B: 590ohm 
Diodos salida:
C: 579ohm - D: 590ohm
Tension salida 292vcc





Espero sus comentarios.
Gracias


----------



## dario_m_87 (May 7, 2008)

Hola "elcazador",

yo lo que hago para ver si un diodo funciona bien es usar el tester en la posicion para medir continuidad y veo si el diodo conduce en inversa(positivo del tester en el catodo y negativo en el anodo), si es asi quiere decir que el diodo no funca. Y despues lo mido en directa(tiene q dar continuidad).

Saludos!


----------



## elcazador (May 8, 2008)

Si Dario, eso fue lo que hice, pero leyendo recomiendan que si los valores difieren mucho, debo cambiarlos.
Pero no se cual es el valor normal de cada uno. Buscar el datasheet es imposible porque no tienen anotado nada (o se borro).

Por eso pregunto si son valores normales, y la tension de entrega es la correcta para una fuente de pc (primario).

Saludos


----------



## pepepuerto (May 8, 2008)

Hola, como casi todo en la vida ,se necesita practica ,si tienes un diodo nuevo ,lo mides, y ya tienes una referencia  para diodos similares , mando una pagina, con muchas cosas ,suerte saludos 
http://www.unicrom.com/tut_como_probar_diodo_transistor.asp


----------



## elcazador (May 8, 2008)

gracias pepe, justo esa pagina fue una de las que use para iniciarme en el tema, esta muy buena. Ademas complemente con la explicacion que da otro compañero en este foro.

Tu idea es muy buena, pero el problema es que los diodos no tienen nada escrito (para mi que en algun momento lo tuvieron y se borro, porque no creo que ningun fabricante saque algo sin datos). Por lo tanto no se que ir a pedirle a la casa de electronica.

Yo pense darme cuenta si sirven o no, utilizando los ohms y la tension de salida luego de rectificar


----------



## elcazador (May 8, 2008)

Transcribo parte del manual de reparacion de fuentes:

"Antes de cambiar el fusible hay que revisar si el puente rectificador está en cortocircuito: con el multimetro en comprobación de diodos, y escuchando el sonido, hay que verificar los 
cortocircuitos (lectura cero). Para ello conectar el tester probando en todos los sentidos 
entre los dos pines de los cuatro que tiene el puente, o bien, si es un puente de cuatro 
diodos, cada uno de ellos. Si esta mal o con diferencias en las mediciones hay que 
cambiarlo. "

La duda es esa, que significa "DIFERENCIAS EN LAS MEDICIONES", es decir cuanto es tolerable y admitible (considerando el error tambien del instrumento multimetro) y a partir de que valor debo cambiarlo.

Espero me puedan aconsejar.


----------



## elcazador (May 9, 2008)

Como no he tenido respuesta, y NO voy a probar componente a componente, me tire a la pileta a buscar y encontre que una de las fuentes, FUNCIONA CORRECTAMENTE.
Otra tiene un capacitor o 2 un poco manchados, por lo que voy a reemplazarlos y probar.
La 3ra todavia me desconcierta.

Saludos


----------



## elcazador (May 10, 2008)

Vamos muchachos, no me digan que les intimido la pregunta. 
Se que a lo mejor es muy tonta, si ya lo se, pero cualquier respuesta me puede ayudar a mejorar.

Atte.


----------

